# Look what showed up at my house....



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

My initial order showed up today and I can personally attest to the QUALITY of Volt Lighting Fixtures. Man they are HEAVY and the LIFETIME warranty helps to ease the PAIN of the prices.

Lots of GOODIES ready to go. More to come as my project progresses. I heard about VOLT right here on this forum.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## agillespie (May 1, 2018)

That is awesome. I have wanted to get some of their stuff for a long time now, just haven't had the budget yet. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------

